# Abu Black, Silver Pro-max casting reels



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I am thinking about getting my first baitcaster. I found the above mentioned Abu reels to be kind of in my price range. Are they worth it? Is getting the pro version worth the additional $20 or so?

What I dont like is that on cabelas site they have all very good reviews, but if you look closer, those reviews are actually fed from Abu website.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You might have a little more luck in the tackle talk section.But if you lend an ear I will give you my two cents worth.Being this is going to be your first bait caster. I would try to find a used reel on the upper end say like a Curodo our a Revo S.I have not herd to many good things about the Black Max our any of the Max series reels.You will be surprised what you will find on EBay.Hell you might even get a new Curodo for $100 I see used one's on there go for $60 to $70 all the time. This just one man's opinion in a world full of them.Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

maaaan, I meant to post it in the tackle talk. Maybe a mod can move it... Sorry!

Are used premium reels like the Revo worth buying? All the $30-$50 spinning reels that I have pretty much need to be replaced after two seasons. Thank you Big!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be quite honest I buy most of my reel's off ebay.as long as you use pay pal you are covered.I have not experienced any problems with the reels I have gotten off of there.My last one I had just bout was a abu soron stx retail for $129 I got it for $68 +7.99 shipping.It is well worth checking out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Silver Max isn't a bad reel. Very smooth and easy to cast. You may find out that you don't like baitcasters or you may find you really like them. You can get a Shimano Citica for $80 at Gander Mountain online which is a nice reel especially for that price.


----------

